# Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...



## Enny (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo an alle !

Kennt sich hier jemand mit den drei Talsperren aus und weiss wo Du besten stellen zum Fischen sind ?


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Januar 2004)

Hi Enny 
an der Bleilochtalsperre war ich im Jahr 2002 zum Fischen unterwegs...

Wir hatten damals dort gezeltet und zwar im Little Camp of Canada in der Wetterabucht --- ist ein guter Campingplatz ! 

Wende die machl an Seehase... der ist da öfter unterwegs !


----------



## Kunze (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo Enny!







on Board! #h

Wie Franz schon schrieb Boardie Seehase und anguilla kennen 

sich an der Bleiloch bestens aus.

Es ist deren Hausgewässer.

Entweder melden sie sich hier oder schick ihnen einfach ne 

private Nachricht oder Mail.

Sie werden dir weiterhelfen.

Ich war bis jetzt 2 mal an der Bleiloch mit den Beiden. #h

PS: Habs mal verschoben zu Angeln Allgemein.


----------



## Tim Truckle (14. Januar 2004)

Hi Enny,

Willkommen im Board.....


----------



## Seehaeschen (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo und Willkommen an Board,
Bleiloch u. Kober sind unsere "Hausgewässer", an letzterer sind wir aber nur noch zum "grillen", an der Bleiloch regelmäßig, weils dort viel Fisch gibt :z den man auch fängt :q (solltest dort aber ein Boot haben zum fischen). An der Kober beißt kaum noch was
Wenn du was wissen willst, schick ne pn
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Enny (15. Januar 2004)

Hast Du meine Privatnachricht bekommen ?  Ich hab leider kein Boot und würde gern wissen , wo man am Besten vom Ufer aus an der Bleiloch fängt ...


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Januar 2004)

Hi Enny ! Wir hatten uns damals ein Boot gemietet! Was willst denn fangen? Raubfisch vermutlich oder? 

Karpfen gibt es in der Wetterabucht, wo wir gefischt haben auch schöne kann man mit HartMais vom Ufer aus fangen.. Aal ist auch da ! aber wennste Hechte willst ist besser wenn du rauskommst, weil die an steilen Wänden stehen, da kommste nur von der Wasserseite aus hin ..... 

Aber die Bleilochprofis können dir da bestimmt noch mehr dazu erzählen.... 

Schonzeit ist dort bis 01.06 auf Hecht ! zumindest war dass 2001 noch so ....


----------



## Cheffe (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo und Willkommen im Board! #h
Also zur Talsperre Pöhl kann ich Dir etwas erzählen, da ich das Gewässer seit 3 Jahren mit mäßigem Erfolg beangle 
Ich war meistens in der Bucht unterhalb vom Gunzenberg zum Ansitz, weil ich dort eine Hütte habe und erst seit dem Ende der letzten Saison ein Boot besitze. An Raubfischen, welchen ich ausschließlich nachstelle habe ich im Jahr 2000 nur Barsche und die nur auf tote kleinere Artgenossen gefangen. Nachdem ich mich 2001 mit diesem Gewässerabschnitt näher beschäftigt hatte waren dann auch Aale und kleine Hechte zu verzeichnen. Das Jahr 2002 war ähnlich und ohne spektakuläre Fische dafür viele kleine Hechte um die 35 cm, doch letztes Jahr konnte ich den ersten Zander landen. Ich habe einige Köder und Methoden ausprobiert, erfolgreich waren:
- Spinner Mepps in Kupfer auf Barsch
- Gufi roter Kopf-weißer Körper auf Barsch
- Tauwurm und Fischfetzen auf Aal
- Köfi (Barsch) auf Zander 
im letzten Jahr wurden (nach vertraulichen Informationen von Bekannten) 7 Zander mit Maßen von 50-63 cm gefangen, die offizielle Statistik kenne ich aber nicht ;+
Da im Winter 2001 die Talsperre fast komplett abgelassen war dürfte es sich fast ausschließlich um Besatzfische handeln.
In der Hoffnung, dass es in den nächsten Jahren keinen Wassermangel gibt und der Bestand sich erholen und vermehren kann wird es wohl irgendwann wieder erfolgversprechendere Ansitze geben! #:
PS: Komischerweise sind die alten Karpfen mit Längen >80 cm
nach wie vor eine Attraktion an der Staumauer, wer weiß wo die ausgeharrt haben#c 
In der Zeitschrift "Der Raubfisch" war im Juli/August letzten Jahres
ein Artikel über die Pöhl drin- falls Du Interesse dran hast sag Bescheid!
Viel Grüße und vielleicht sieht man sich mal ...


----------



## Cheffe (16. Januar 2004)

PS: bin auch an Info´s zu den anderen Gewässern interessiert!!!

Hier nochmal mein Liebling :l


----------



## Interesierter (16. Januar 2004)

@ Seehase

Was mich als Thüringer mal interessieren würde, hast du auch Erfahrungen an der Hohenwarte gemacht bzw. welches Gewäser würdest du eher auf Zander empfehlen? Man hört bei uns ja immer von nur von großen Zandern aus der Hohenwarte?

@ Franz 

Schonzeit ist auch weiterhin bis 01.06., liegt aber daran das der Zander in Thüringen per Gesetz bis 31.05., der Hecht zwar nur bis 30.04. geschont ist, aber viele Verein haben die Schonzeiten verständlicherweise angeglichen.


----------



## Cheffe (20. Januar 2004)

Sind wir die einzigen, die hier in der Region diese Gewässer befischen;+ 
Würde mich auch über ein paar Infos zu den anderen Gewässern freuen:z 
Oder gibts die Infos nur per PN???

@ENNY - falls Du Infos zu anderen Gewässern in der Region hast, wäre es nett die auszutauschen, bin stets interessiert !

@anguilla - wo bist Du denn so unterwegs, hast ja auch einige tolle Erfolge zu verbuchen


----------



## Enny (20. Januar 2004)

Kurz und bündig !
Pöhl ist nicht der Hammer ... Nur mit Lebendköder auf Zander an der Vorsperre ! Einige Aale (Mini) beim Nachtangeln . Lebendköder hab ich selbst noch nie benutzt , also hab ich auch keinen Zander gefangen ;+ 
Koberbach soll interessant sein , aber mehr weiss ich leider nicht   Werd das aber dieses Jahr ausprobieren !!!
Und die Bleiloch will ich mal testen , aber keiner sagt mir so recht , wo ich ohne Boot da angeln kann ... Ist ja auch klar , wer verrät schon seine besten Stellen


----------



## ulfamsee (20. Januar 2004)

Grüße nach Thüringen!
Ihr seid nicht die einzigen die die Gegend interessiert. Will im Frühjahr auch mal diverse Talsperren in Thüringen ausprobieren und hab mich ein bisschen umgeschaut. Wahrscheinlich kennt ihr die Page schon - falls nicht viel Spass damit.
http://www.angelpage.net
Da dann unter Gewässer ist was über die Bleiloch zu finden.
mfg ulfamsee


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2004)

quelle www.angelpage.net 

da ist ne karte... da ist auch eingezeichnet, wo wir geangelt haben... dort hat man den Vorteil dass man recht komfortabel angeln kann, da dort Wiese... sonst sieht man rundum fast nur Schiefergebirge... an den Steilhängen ist es gut auf Hecht... 

P.S. auch dort wird sehr viel mit lebenden Köfis geangelt...


----------



## Interesierter (20. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ulfamsee _
> *Grüße nach Thüringen!
> Ihr seid nicht die einzigen die die Gegend interessiert. Will im Frühjahr auch mal diverse Talsperren in Thüringen ausprobieren und hab mich ein bisschen umgeschaut. Wahrscheinlich kennt ihr die Page schon - falls nicht viel Spass damit.
> http://www.angelpage.net
> ...



Hallo Ulf,

mal ne frage, welche Region von Thüringen willst du dir den vornehmen, Thüringer Wald oder Thüringer Becken? Gibt ja sehr viele Talsperren, auf der von dir genannten Internetseite sind aber nur die im Thüringer-Wald liegenden aufgeführt. 

Die Geschichte mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist mir auch bekannt, wird bei uns auch viel gemacht, da Kontrollen fehlen.


Für ein paar Insidertips für die Bleiloch oder Hohenwarte wäre auch dankbar.(PM)


----------



## Enny (20. Januar 2004)

@ Franz_16 meinst Du oberhalb von dem P (wie Parkplatz) auf der Karte und haste da schon gut gefangen ?
 Find ich übrigens gut von Dir gleich mit karte hier was reinzusetzen


----------



## Seehaeschen (21. Januar 2004)

Hi,
also an der Hohenwarte Talsperre waren wir noch nicht. Unser Angelverein hat seinen "Sitz" an der Kober, wo wir auch ein Boot haben. Da die Fänge dort in den letzten Jahren sehr abgenommen haben, hat sich Seehase an der Bleiloch "eingenistet". Inzwischen haben wir dort auch ein Boot liegen.
Geangelt werden kann noch bis 14. Februar. Dann ist bis 1. Juni Schonzeit für Raubfische. 
Gute Angelstellen sind in Kloster, Saalburg und Saaldorf, welche man mit dem Auto anfahren kann. Besorgt euch am besten eine Wanderkarte über die Bleiloch. Da sind die Einsatzstellen für Boote eingezeichnet u.a. Eine gute Uferangelstelle ist das "Luchsloch". Da braucht man aber viel Geduld, weil es dort sehr tief ist. 
Es ist ratsam vom Ufer aus nur mit 7 oder 10g Köpfen mit 8 oder 10cm langen Gummifischen zu angeln. (höchstens 15cm, Hängergefahr)
Pro Angeltag sollte man 10 Abrisse einplanen. 
Luchsloch Wassertiefe bis 35m und Saaldorf ca. 10m.
@enny: wenn du an die Kober kommst, kannste mal bescheid sagen, vielleicht können wir uns da mal treffen. Ich hoffe, wir sind dieses Jahr wieder öfters dort, denn an die Bleiloch fahren wir ca. 1 Stunde mit dem Auto.
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2004)

@Enny 
ne da wo das lila markierte ist... 
Wetterabucht schimpft sich dass, da kommt von hinten die Wettera (Bach) rein... im Mündungsbereich gibts schöne Aale und auch Forellen hab ich gesehen.... 

gut gefangen, naja einer meiner Kollegen hat nen Barsch von 43 erwischt, damals war es so warm da ging auf Hecht gar nichts... ein Angler der auch bei uns in der Nähe saß, hat da schöne Wildkarpfen rausgeholt.... 15 Pfd aufwärts... der hat mit Hartmais vorher angefüttert.... 

genau da wo es lila markiert ist, befindet sich  auch der Campingplatz... da kannste dein Zelt direkt ans Wasser hinstellen.. echt ne feine Sache... die Angler da sind etwas komisch, am Anfang sagen die dir gar nichts, aber wenn die gemerkt haben dass du locker drauf bist und mal ein paar Bierchen mit denen gezwitschert hast, überhäufen die dich mit Tipps... 
Einer hat mir sogar Unmengen an selbstgebauten Mepps-Spinner Größe 5 geschenkt, die Dinger sind echt klasse auf Hecht.. hab schon einige bei uns damit auf die Schuppen gelegt...
Alleine die Landschaft da ist eine Reise wert....


----------



## Enny (21. Januar 2004)

Franz_16 & Seehaeschen Ihr bekommt erstmal ein ganz großes Dankeschön für die Tipps ... An die Bleiloch fahre ich gleich nächste Woche und schau mir das mal an !
Wenn an der Koberbach alles zurückgegangen ist , dann macht es wohl wenig sind da zu angeln . Schade eigentlich... 
Ich weiss nicht ob man hier irgendwie was abspeichern kann (Freundesliste oder sowas in der Art) , denn Euch zwei würd ich gern da mit aufnehmen (Wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt ).
Ansonsten hab ich nur den Messenger von MSN zu bieten ... Meine Addi lautet    Enrico110@msn.com    Bin aber nicht bei der Polizei *lach* , mir ist damals nichts besseres eingefallen was man sich gut merken kann ;+  

Achsoooo , fängt man jetzt noch gut auf Hecht und Zander bevor die Schonzeit losgeht ?


----------



## Seehaeschen (21. Januar 2004)

Hi enny,
du kannst trotzdem dein Glück an der Kober versuchen, die meisten Fische wurden, abgesehen von den Zeltplatzanglern, von "Gastanglern" gefangen  Bei unseren Kumpels, die fast jedes WE dort sind, wars eher mau.
Für die Bleiloch wünsch ich viel Petri Heil




Den hat Seehase vor 2 Wochen gefangen





und das hatte er kurz vorher gefressen
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## anguilla (21. Januar 2004)

Also, will meine Meinung zu den angefragten Gewässern auch mal loswerden...

Pöhl:

Habe ich Mitte der 90er Jahre häufiger, allerdings mit ganz schlechtem Erfolg, befischt. Scheint, nachdem, was man so hört, nicht sonderlich lukrativ zu sein.

Koberbach:

hat Seehase bereits alles gesagt, sehr stark - vorallem von den Dauercampern - befischt. Dadurch (Kochtopfanglermentalität :r)
sind die Fänge stets rückläufig.

Bleiloch:

ist mein "Hausgewässer"...

Habe, ebenso wie Seehase, ein Boot dort liegen. Die Fänge sind recht ordentlich, allerdings eben vom Boot aus.
Vom Ufer gibt es auch etliche erfolgversprechende Stellen. Dabei bieten sich vorallem die größeren Buchten (Wettera, Remtendorf, Saalburg) an. Wie von Seehase erwähnt, sind leicht bebleite Gufis, aber auch Spinner sehr fängig. Natürlich geht auch mit Köderfisch einiges. Ein strammer Hecht ist immer drin. Die findet man fast überall. 
Einfach das Uferprofil betrachten, es gibt Aufschluss, wie es unter Wasser aussieht.
Momentan lohnt sich ein Versuch nicht sonderlich.
In letzter Zeit sind die Fänge stark rückläufig. Zudem spielt sich vieles im Tiefen ab.


----------



## Enny (21. Januar 2004)

Boah , mal große Augen bekommt...  
An der Bleiloch gefangen Seehase ?


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2004)

@enny 

auf dem Bild siehst du wie du uns in deine "Buddy" List aufnimmst! 

e-mails kannste mir auch schreiben entweder direkt an franz.hollweck@gmx.de 

wennst mehr wissen willst schau einfach auf meine Homepages unter Impressum  

auf www.franz-josef-hollweck.de ist auch ein Reisebericht von der Bleiloch drin... da wirste aber keine großartigen Informationen zum Fischen finden ist eher etwas lustig geschrieben... und mit Rechtschreibfehlern


----------



## Seehaeschen (22. Januar 2004)

@enny:  
und eine Woche später einen Barsch von 43cm. Allerdings, wie anguilla schon schrieb, wars wohl eher Zufall, denn einige Bekannte von uns haben u.a. vom Ufer geangelt und nix gefangen. 
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## ulfamsee (22. Januar 2004)

@ Interesierter
ich leg mich da nicht auf ne bestimmte Region fest. auf jeden Fall will ich mal an der Hohenwarte und an der TS Heyda angeln weil die nur paar Kilometer von Ilmenau (wohn ich unter der Woche) weg ist. 
Vielleicht mach ich auch nen Ausflug ins Thüringer Becken wenn's sich ergibt.
Wenn ich grad dabei bin: Kennt sich vielleicht jemand von Euch an der Heyda aus?

mfg ulfamsee


----------



## Interesierter (22. Januar 2004)

@ulfamsee

Da du aus Ilmenau bist, würde ich wetten das du Student bist.#h
Kenne mich leider an der Heyda nicht aus, kannte aber mal einen der dort  regelmäßig gefischt hat. Der sprach immer von vielen Brassen und Barschen. Soll aber auch ein sehr hängerreiches Gewässer sein, als Tip falls du zum Spinnfischen dahin willst. In der Zeitschrift der Raubfisch war glaube ich auch mal ein Beitrag über das Gewässer drin.

Die Hohenwarte-Talsperre ist aber nicht gleich um die Ecke so von Ilmenau gesehen. 

Falls es dich mal in die Region um Erfurt bzw. Sömmerda verschlägt kannst du dich gern mal melden.#x Empehlen könnte ich dir da die Talsperren Großbrembach und Dachwig.


----------



## Enny (23. Januar 2004)

Wie kann ich die beiden Beiträge von >> ulfamsee & Interesierter << löschen ?   Das sind ja ganz andere Talsperren  ;+  
Seehase kann man hier solche Beiträge löschen ?


----------



## anguilla (23. Januar 2004)

@Enny:

Löschen kannst du die Beiträge nicht.

Es kommt halt vor, das man vom eigentlichen Thema etwas abschweift...

..ist aber in diesem Fall nicht weiter tragisch, oder?


----------



## Interesierter (23. Januar 2004)

@ Enny

Warum so soll das bitte schön gelöscht werden? Wenn du immer gleich alles löschen würdest, würde manche Themen ganz schön leer hier aussehen. Außerdem im weitesten Sinne ging es doch ums angeln in Thüringen. 

Vielleicht interessieren sich ja die anderen hier auch für andere Gewässer und hätten gern Infos.


----------



## Enny (23. Januar 2004)

Boah , jetzt nimmt das gar kein Ende ;+  Jetzt sind das mit meinen letzten 2 Beiträgen schon 6 die raus müßen ...
  Also wenn Ihr zu anderen Talsperren Fragen habt , dann fangt bitte ein neues Thema an ...
Danke!


----------



## anguilla (23. Januar 2004)

@Enny:

;+  ;+  ;+

...damit sind es dann wohl sieben die raus müssen...????


----------



## Interesierter (23. Januar 2004)

@ anguilla

Also ich verstehe sein verhalten im Moment auch nicht. Verstehe auch nicht was dran so schlimm war?

@ enny

So macht man sich aber keine Freunde. :e


----------



## Cheffe (23. Januar 2004)

@Enny
Alter- wie bist Du denn drauf?
Das board ist für alle da, da kann man sich nicht raussuchen wer was schreiben darf!!!
Der Sinn ist doch der Austausch vom Infos, da mußt Du in Zukunft Dein Thema präzise abgrenzen - aber so macht man sich bestimmt keine Freunde und beim nächsten mal antwortet vielleicht niemand mehr...

@all
Also ich bin weiterhin an Infos aus der Region Sachsen und Thüringen interessiert und hoffe, dass da noch ein paar hilfreiche Tipps zu "fängigen" Gewässern kommen!
Weiter so Jungs:m


----------



## Enny (23. Januar 2004)

Na Klasse , das Thema steht ja wohl fest ! >>> Bleiloch , Koberbach und Pöhl !! Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  

Also wer was zu schreiben hat über diese 3 Gewässer dem bin ich bestimmt sehr dankbar ! 
Ich selbst werde mich jedenfalls bemühen , das hier nur das steht , was auch zu den 3 genannten Talsperren gehört #h 
Alles andere gehört wo anders hin #h 

Schade nur , das ich selbst hier nicht's löschen kann


----------



## Enny (25. Januar 2004)

Hab ich jetzt alle verschreckt ??? ;+


----------



## Interesierter (26. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Enny _
> *Hab ich jetzt alle verschreckt ??? ;+ *



Was hast du den erwartet?

@Cheffe

Wo kommst du eigentlich her? Brauchst du Infos zur Talsperre Großbrembach bzw. Dachwig?#h


----------



## Enny (27. Januar 2004)

Will mich mal entschuldigen für mein schlechtes Verhalten ! #h


----------



## Cheffe (27. Januar 2004)

@interessierter
bin aus Chemnitz, hab mir aber für dieses Jahr vorgenommen die zu beangelnden Gewässer nicht nach Regionalität auszuwählen- da es hier nicht so extrem toll aussieht...:c
Da ein guter Freund von mir jetzt auch den Schein hat :z werden wir wohl auch mal etwas entferntere und dafür fangversprechendere Gewässer beangeln!
Halte es jetzt schon kaum noch aus#q 
Die Ausrüstung ist schon poliert und aufgerüstet- und vor lauter Verzweiflung hab ich mir erstmal ein Aquarium zugelegt 
@Enny, sei nicht böse- ich hab es Pöhl getauft 
also nicht off-topic
Hoffe Du verstehst den Spass:q :q :q


----------



## Enny (27. Januar 2004)

Also ich halt es auch kaum noch aus , war heute schon unterwegs und hab neue Stellen gesucht... 

@Cheffe , ich hab mich grad gebogen vor lachen :q  Grüß mir Dein kleines Gewässer


----------



## anguilla (27. Januar 2004)

@Cheffe:

...es gibt also doch noch Chemnitzer im AB...  :m


----------



## Interesierter (27. Januar 2004)

@ cheffe

Also Chemnitz sind 1 1/2 h mit dem Auto weg von mir, liegt also noch im Rahmen.  Also wenn es dich mal nach Thüringen verschlägt kannst du dich gerne mal melden. #h 

@ Enny

Schön das du dich besonnen hast, hoffe nun auf regen Erfahrungsaustausch. #g


----------



## Cheffe (27. Januar 2004)

@interessierter
werd ich auf jeden Fall tun!
Freu mich schon:z ...

@anguilla #h
dachte eigentlich Du wüßtest das, hab aber bemerkt, dass diese Info über mich fehlt und werde dies sofort nachtragen

@Enny
wir können ja mal zusammen nen Ausflug Richtung Thüringen machen...
Fahre übrigens zum Saisonauftakt an die Koberbach- zwar mit meinem Verein, aber bestimmt nicht zum Friedfische stippen


----------



## Enny (27. Januar 2004)

Und wann fahrt Ihr da an die Koberbach? @ Cheffe


----------



## Cheffe (27. Januar 2004)

01.05.2004 6.00 Uhr ist Treff


----------



## Interesierter (30. Januar 2004)

@ Cheffe

Liegt bei euch nicht in der Nähe folgendes Gewässer: Gewässer „Blaue Adria Sachsen" so oder so ähnlich, muß ein Stausee sein? Hast du da Infos?


----------



## Cheffe (30. Januar 2004)

@ interesierter
die befindet bei Bautzen, ne ganze Ecke weit im Osten!
War noch nie dort und hab auch keine Infos- außer
http://www.blaueadria.de/


----------



## Interesierter (31. Januar 2004)

@ Cheffe 

Ich meinte eigentlich das Speicherbecken Borna-Deutzen auch unter Adria bekannt gemeint. Liegt nicht weit hinter der Thüringischen Landesgrenze. Schonmal dort gewessen?

Weißt du eventuell ob es den Erlaubnisscheinaustausch zwischen dem VdSF Sachsen und dem VdSF Thüringen noch gibt? Man kam da relativ günstig an Jahreskarten ran.


----------



## Cheffe (2. Februar 2004)

Also das Gewässer ist mir bekannt- jedoch nicht von anglerischen Aktivitäten her! Habe mich erkundigt und es hat auch einen guten Ruf als Raubfischgewässer...
Da mein Verein jedoch im DAV ist und wir nur einige wenige Gewässer gemeinsam(wozu das besagte Gewässer nicht gehört) mit dem AV-Sachsen(VdSF) haben, bleibt mir dieser Preisvorteil wohl versagt!?!:c 
Werde mich nochmal bei meinem Verein erkundigen...
Über den Austausch zwischen VdSF-Sachsen und -Thüringen ist mir nichts bekannt;+ 
Ich melde mich sobald ich Näheres erfahren habe!!!#h


----------



## anguilla (3. Februar 2004)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Haselbach-Stausee?

der liegt doch auch in der Nähe von Borna, oder irre ich da?
War schon jemand von Euch dort?


----------



## Interesierter (6. Februar 2004)

@ anguilla

Das was du meinst ist aber kein Stausee sondern ein ehemaliges Tagebaurestloch von 315 ha, liegt zu 2/3 in Sachsen und 1/3 in Thüringen. Ist glaube ich ein DAV-Gewässer.

Vielleicht helfen dir diese Links weiter. 

http://www.rpv-westsachsen.de/index.html?tb6.html
www.angelverein-wintersdorf.de/ueberuns.html
http://www.carp.de/gewaesserdatenbank/hasselbacher.shtml

Soll ein Gewässer mit Großfischpotenzial sein.#a

@ cheffe

Danke erstmal für die Auskunft, falls du noch was in Erfahrungen bringen kannst lass es mich wissen.#h


----------



## anguilla (6. Februar 2004)

@Interesierter:

Danke für die informativen Links! :m

Der Haselbachsee scheint ganz interessant zu sein....


----------



## Interesierter (8. Februar 2004)

@ anguilla

Seit 01.01.04 ist der Haselbacher See Pachtgewässer des DAV Sachsen und somit darf das Gewässer aber nur der sächsische Teil von allen DAV-Anglern beangelt werden. Falls du im DAV bist steht also einem Angeltrip nix mehr im Wege.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (9. Februar 2004)

Hi miteinander,
@anguilla: an der Haselbach scheint ein Maleur passiert zu sein. Da sie ein fiskalisches Gewässer ist (im Besitz des Freistaates Thüringen) soll sie lt. Aussagen auf der Jahreshauptversammlung unseres Verbandes letztes Jahr im Dezember neu verpachtet worden zu sein. Dem dort ansässigen Fischmeister hat dieser Stunt das Genick gebrochen - neuer Pächter soll angeblich der Nabu sein - heul, heul, heul - ich frage mich, wie die ihrer gesetzlichen Hegepflicht nachkommen wollen???


----------



## anguilla (9. Februar 2004)

da ich DAV-Mitglied bin, sind das ja gute Nachrichten! :m

Mit dem Nabu, müssen wir mal abwarten, wie sich das weiter entwickelt...würde die Leute nicht vorverurteilen...

Wenn sich hinsichtlich der Pacht etwas ändert, wird es doch sicher bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Interesierter (13. Februar 2004)

Man da hat sich ja der DAV Thüringen was geleistet, aber wie kann der NABU mehr Geld bieten als der DAV?

@ Angel-Ralle

Gehörst du zur Jenaer-Anglerunion? Was hat man den bei euch zum Abfischen des Stausees Heichelheim gesagt bzw. wie es mit dem Gewässer weitergeht?


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (7. März 2004)

Hi, also meine Erfahrungen an der Bleiloch:
Es ist ein sehr gutes Gewässer auf Zander und große Barsche, sowohl auf Köderfisch, als auch auf Gummifisch. Allerdings meist erst wenn es dämmert bzw. in den frühen Morgenstunden. 
Mittags und Nachmittags lief nie was.
Was mich allerdings etwas verwundert ist, dass ich letztes Jahr keinen einzigen Hecht, nicht mal einen untermaßigen, weder bei mir, noch bei einen anderen Angler gesehen habe.
Mein größter Barsch war 37cm.

Einen Tag vor Beginn der Schonzeit (15.2.-1.6.) konnte ich noch nen schönen Zander fangen (auch wieder erst bei Dämmerung ... vorher lief gar nix), obwohl mir schon die Schnurlaufringe regelmäßig zugefroren sind *g* ...

<img src="http://mitglied.lycos.de/demohamster3d/zander2.JPG" width = "500" height="395" border="0" alt="">


----------



## Enny (8. März 2004)

Glückwunsch dEmOhAmStEr3d , aber wo holst Du solche Zander an der Bleiloch denn raus ? #h  
Bei uns an der Pöhl sehen die alle etwas kleiner aus :q


----------



## Interesierter (12. März 2004)

Wirklich toller Fisch, alle Achtung. 

@ Enny

Solche Kaliber gibts aber bei uns auch, also nicht nur in der Bleiloch. #h Vielleicht solltest du das Zanderangeln ja an der Pöhl aufgeben. :q


----------



## Enny (17. März 2004)

lach "Interesierter"  das sollte ich wirklich langsam mal aufgeben :q  Aber nach jahrelangem Schwarzangeln ( ich hab nie einen Fisch mitgenommen und auch fast keine gefangen :c  ) will ich es jetzt nocheinmal probieren !!! Denn seit diesem Jahr hab ich alle Scheine zusammmen und bin sogar im Angelverein , da müßen doch ein Zander beissen, selbst an der beschissenen Pöhl !!! :q


----------



## Cheffe (17. März 2004)

Hallo Ihr Besessenen! 
Also ich habe es heute nicht mehr ausgehalten und bin mit meinem Kollegen mal an die Pöhl gefahren.
Gegen 11 Uhr angekommen hat mich erstmal der Schlag getroffen, haben die doch einfach den Wasserstand um weitere 3 Meter gesenkt #d 
Wenn jetzt keine Schneeschmelze oder eine Miniflut kommt seh ich für die Segler in dieser Saison echt schwarz...
Naja, jedenfalls haben wir in der größten Mittagshitze mal ein paar Maden und Dendrobenas gebadet und ein Bierchen getrunken#g 
Als dann nichts passierte beschloß ich den Schwimmer abzumachen und den Wurm am Grund etwas zu zupfen, natürlich gaaaanz langsam weil ich ja nicht Spinnangeln wollte
Und siehe da, ein schöner Barsch von 26 cm steigt auf das Spielchen ein:z :z :z 
Also die Angel vom Kollegen schnell umgerüstet und prompt fängt er einen 34-er Brassen. 
Es folgten dann noch für jeden 2 Barsche und der Tag war gelungen:q 
Morgen werde ich mal noch ein paar Bilder von den Barschen folgen lassen, da die mit dem Handy geschossenen nicht so toll geworden sind...
ciao #h 
cheffe


----------



## Enny (17. März 2004)

Ist ja stark , in welcher Ecke der Pöhl warst Du denn Cheffe ?? ;+


----------



## Cheffe (17. März 2004)

War bei der Siedlung Neudörfel!


----------



## Interesierter (1. April 2004)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

@ Cheffe

In der Pöhl gibts ja doch noch Fische.  #v


----------



## Enny (4. April 2004)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

Hi Franz_16 
 Sagmal , Deine Karte auf Seite 1 weisst doch Angelstellen aus ... Muss man da angeln oder kann man überall wo es möglich ist fischen ? War heute mal da und hab mir die Bleiloch mal etwas genauer angeschaut und hatte schon richtig Hummeln im Ar....   
Achso was mir auch noch grad einfällt Franz_16 , hast Du schonmal oberhalb von  Saaldorf im alten Flusslauf geangeln ? Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen , das da was geht...  #:


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2004)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

Hi Enny, 

du kannst theoretisch fast überall angeln, manchmal kommt man wegen der Felsen schlecht ans Ufer ran.... wenn du auf Hecht gehen willst, wirst du sowieso kaum an einem Boot vorbeikommen! 

Im alten Flusslauf hab ich noch nicht geangelt...


----------



## Enny (5. April 2004)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

Hee Franz_16  , das ging ja echt schnell mit Deiner Antwort  #v 
Ich werd mal schauen was ich da rausfischen kann    Aber erstmal muss die Schonzeit vorbei sein   
Und wegen dem Boot ... wenn ich eins hätte wüßte ich nichtmal wo ich das am Besten einsetzen könnte


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2004)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

@Enny 
du kannst in Kloster auch eins mieten! 

Tja vom Boot aus kann ich dir leider auch keinen Geheimtip geben, da ich selber nix gefangen hab :q :q 

Da Schleppen und Angeln vom treibenden Boot aus verboten ist.. musst du dir einen Platz suchen an dem du dein Boot verankerst! Wir haben das immer so gemacht:

Mit dem Boot auf ca. 20m an die Steilwand rangefahren, Anker gelassen! 

Dann Köfi an Pose, auf ca 1,5m Tiefe eingestellt und dann Richtung Steilwand geworfen.... Viele andere Haben das auch so gemacht, und auch nix gefangen :q :q 

Mit der 2. Rute haben wir mit Twister auf Barsche geangelt, dabei waren wir eigentlich schon erfolgreich, ein Kumpel konnte einen 43er Barsch landen. Die anderen hatten alle recht viele schöne Barsch so um die 25-30 erwischt....


----------



## anglerf (11. April 2005)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

hallo

am besten gehts in den vielen buchten. wir fahren die köfis immer mit dem schlauchboot raus.auf hecht mit schwimmer ,zander auf grund(damit haben wir die besten erfahrungen gemacht).wir haben schon zander in 25 meter tiefe gefangen.im prinzip kann mann überall fangen.ich würde dir kloster,links vom campingplatz richtung saaldorf empfehlen.hier wirst du aber in der saison(ferien) meist fürs parken zur kasse gebeten.interresant wäre noch remptendorf, saaldorf und osla.
an der hohenwarte siehts ähnlich aus.lohtrabucht kleiner und grosser selzenbach sind im vorderen teil der sperre ,ein bootsverleih ist direkt an der sperrmauer.leicht zu erreichen ist auch altenbeuten mit der fähre kann mann zur linkenmühle übersetzen.
etwas weiter oben ist die hirschwiese und der otterbach. alle orte sind mit dem pkw zu erreichen.mit einem boot kommst du überall hin , wenn du mit einem schlachboot zu einer stelle fährst die mit dem pkw nicht zu erreichen ist steigerst du deine chancen erheblich,da die sperren relativ stark beangelt werden.es gibt genügend stellen wo mann ein boot am steilufer festmachen kann und noch genug platz für die ausrüstung ist.

ich wünsch dir viel spaß und petri heil


----------



## upahde (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

Hallo,

wir wollen in zwei Wochen über WE an die Talsperre Pöhl fahren. Laut den Berichten hier war Pöhl ja in der Vergangenheit nicht gerade das Wahre kann mir jemand sagen wie es denn jetzt aussieht ?  

Danke schon mal 

Gruss aus Hof
Uwe


----------



## holle (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

zur pöhl kann ich nur berichten dass ich vor paar jahren dort war und die stelle bei altensalz (glaube ich) gut finde. da ist am ende der strasse eine kleine kirche mit nem kleinem friedhof dran und dahinter gleich eine schöne bucht. opti für karpfen und dergleichen... etwas mehr nach rechts gehen und da hat man schilfiges ufergelände was recht hechtig war. mit boot oder wathose dürfte da was zu machen sein aber der boden dürfte immernoch recht weich sein. von daher weiss ich nicht obs mit wathose so richtig funzt. besser bellyboat oder boot.


----------



## Frank - Zander (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

Hallo an alle Bleiloch-Kenner!

Ich möchte dieses Jahr mal ein paar neue Gewässer kennen lernen... und da ich irgendwo einmal einen schönen Bericht über die Bleilochtalsperre gelesen habe, wollte ich es mal dort versuchen! Ich habe aber noch einige Fragen, die mir hoffentlich jemand beantwortet!
1. Kann man sich an der Sperre irgendwo ein Boot leihen?
2. Ist dort Nachtangeln erlaubt?
3. Wo bekommt man Karten?
4. Ist im Herbst / Winter etwas an den Haken gegangen?

CIao und danke für alle Infos


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

Hatte vor 2 Jahren mal ne Jahreskarte dort! Ist ohne Orts-und Gewässerkenntnisse finde ich, schwer zu befischen...! Ohne Boot (wie bei mir) sowieso...!

1. Boote gibts soviel ich weiß schon zu mieten!
2. Nachtangeln ist soviel ich weiß, auch erlaubt.
3. Karten bekommst du z.B. in Posselts Angelhütte in Hohenwarte, Nähe der gleichnamigen TSP...! Oder auch in andren Angelgeschäften der Region. (war zumindest vor der Neuverpchtung so, wie es jetzt ausschaut weiß ich nicht zu 100%)
4. In den Angelzeitungen hat man hin und wieder mal was gelesen, ich selbst habe aber wie schon gesagt, seit 2 Jahren nichtmehr dort gefischt!

mfg und viel Glück und vor allem Ausdauer beim Fischen
Jerkfreak


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

Ich angel schon ne gewisse Zeit an der Bleiloch

Boote kann man mieten, jedoch nur innerhalb der Saison. (1.4. bis 31.10)
Preise liegen so um die 20 Euro pro Tag incl. 3PS Verbrennungsmotor. ZU beachten ist aber laut Stauseeordnung, das diese nur von 9 bis 12Uhr und von 15 bis 19Uhr benutzt werden dürfen. In der Zeit davor/dazwischen ist entweder Muskelkraft oder E-Motor angesagt. Das gleiche gilt für einige Buchten.

Nachtangeln ist erlaubt, Zelten ausserhalb der Campingplätze jedoch verboten.

Karten bekommst Du bei den Touristikinformationen, Angelgeschäften und auch teilweise bei den Bootsverleihern.

Im Winter fängt man sehr wohl, aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagte.......ohne Boot gewinnst Du dort keinen Blumentopf, es sei denn, Du willst auf Weißfisch angeln.


----------



## MoMo23 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

Hi,
kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen ob man jetzt an der bleilochtalsperre noch Hechte oder Zander fangen kann?#h


----------



## Blon0r (14. August 2014)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

Weiß jemand ob es möglich is an der talsperre pöhl oder pirk ein Boot zu mieten?


----------



## Gruschan (14. August 2014)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

Hallo BlonOr,

Also an der Talsperre Pöhl kannst du definitiv Boote ausleihen. Den Verleih findest du kurz nach der Haupt-Dampferanlegestelle. Also quasi knapp hinter der Sperrmauer. Oder anders gesagt zwischen Möschwitz und Jocketa. Oder anders gesagt zwischen Gunzenberg und dem Kletterwald. :q

Hier mal noch ein Link, der dir alles verät 

http://www.sport-max.de/sommer_verknuepfung_mit_kontakt.html

An der Pirk kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus, aber google hat mir verraten, dass es auch da einen Verleih gibt.
*Naherholungszentrum Talsperre Pirk*


Verleih von Ruderbooten oder Wassertretern 
Segeln
Tauchen
´

*Kontakt*
Naherholung "Talsperre Pirk" GmbH
Am Strand 4
08606 Oelsnitz
Tel.: 037421-23547 
Fax: 037421-259863

Gruß Gruschan


PS: Der Tröööt hat ja schon dichtes Fell, so alt wie der ist. |bigeyes
      ....Tief gegraben


----------



## Blon0r (15. August 2014)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Dann werd ich mich da mal genau erkundigen weil ich dort noch nicht war. 

Wie siehts eigentlich aus, lohnt es sich überhaupt mal einen Ausflug an einen der beiden Gewässer zu wagen?


----------



## Gruschan (18. August 2014)

*AW: Talsperre Bleiloch, Koberbach und Pöhl ...*

Gern geschehen 

Ob es sich lohnt ist nicht so leicht zu beantworten. Zumindest was die Talsperre Pöhl betrifft. Für die Pirk kann ich keine Aussage treffen.

An der Pöhl ist es relativ schwer geworden... und ich hab das Gefühl, dass es auch immer schwerer wird. Man muss wirklich suchen und sich auch etwas auskennen. 
Hechte hat man ab und zu mal an der Leine, auch Exemplare außerhalb der Kinderstube. Mal einen Zander zu fangen versuch ich schon einige Zeit... geklappt hat es bisher nicht.
Mal ein Barsch zu landen ist nicht so schwierig.

Also... Versuch dein Glück.

MfG Gruschan


----------

